# Sorry - another question :)



## Suzy74 (Mar 1, 2018)

OK, really three questions  You all have been so helpful.
So, both of our does kindled two nights ago. One had 5, the other 6. The doe who had 5 is acting very protective of the nest box. Every time I come near the cages, she jumps in it. I don't think she is hurting the kits, as they are way in the back and she is jumping just in the front, but from everything I've read this is not usual behavior. Anything to be concerned about? She is not hanging out in the nest box, just jumping in when I approach.
My second question is how often should I be checking the kits. Our nest boxes are huge with tops and the kits are buried way in the back, so I have to remove the nest boxes from the cage and really dig them out to see them. Our weather has been a little chilly (low 50s) so I don't want to chill them. Is every other day sufficient?
Third question: the temps are supposed to dip below freezing some nights this week (though the daytime highs are mid-50s). Our cages are covered by a roof but otherwise pretty open (except for some lattice and a single wall). At what point do I need to worry about supplemental heat? I think the lowest it is supposed to get is 31 degrees and will probably only be that low for a few hours.
Thanks all! Nervous newbie


----------



## Baymule (Mar 1, 2018)

I think your kits will be ok in the cold, Your nest boxes sound well made and they will snuggle each other in their mom's pulled fur. The doe that keeps jumping in the nest box is just nervous. Maybe give her a treat? 

As far as taking out the box and digging around in it, just leave them alone. IMO you will do more to upset the does than doing any good. Enjoy your bunnies!


----------



## Dani4Hedgies (Mar 1, 2018)

Never been afraid to ask questions please please please that why we are all here, the question you ask may be the same one I have or that another newbie has and everyone here is here to share their experiences and answer questions and ask them. So glad you found us and can't wait to see pics of your kits when they are older.


----------



## Tale of Tails Rabbitry (Mar 1, 2018)

There is no need for "sorry" when asking a question...or several. We all started out with rabbits at sometime. 

I personally do not mind that my does act a little protective of their kindles and _it is not that unusual, _especially for a first time mother who might be a bit nervous about the whole thing_._ However, some are a bit more aggressive than others, which is why with some I just move the box to the cage door when I inspect the kindle. I also have a cage that I call the kindling suite where I have a drop nesting box and I can slide a divider between the two compartments so that I can inspect the nest without the doe pestering me. (I love that suite! I wish I had one for everyone of my does..._a girl can dream_.)

I check my kindles at least once a day and most times twice. However, much depends on the size of the kindle. With the number you have in each, every other day would probably be okay. When you have over 9-10 in one kindle, it is better to check more often to see who has a full belly and who does not. The smallest and weakest will be pushed away by the biggest and strongest of the kindle when trying to nurse. I like to keep an eye on that.

Typically, I do not worry much about the temperatures in a well-built nest protected from draft until it dips into the 20's and lower. This is one of the reasons I check the kits more than once a day though. I can place my hand in the nest and feel their temperatures. Since our fingers are usually cooler than our core temperature, the kits should feel about the temperature we would be with a fever or when we run warm water on our hands. When they are feel about the same as we are, like close to the temperature on your stomach or cooler, they are not warm enough.

If you are nervous about them being warm enough, you can remove the nesting box at night or any time temperatures dip and return it in the morning so they can nurse. They usually nurse only twice, maybe three times, a day.


----------



## mystang89 (Mar 2, 2018)

I can't talk to the first question. Sounds normal to me but I remember when I had my first litter I'd go out and check all the time. Then I'd check once a day. Now I check every few days. It really depends on the mom though. Sometimes you have a good mom who you know does a good job other times you know you'll need to give a bit more attention.


----------



## Suzy74 (Mar 5, 2018)

Thanks all! All 11 kits have been doing fine in the cold. I have 2 that seem a little on the small side but I guess time will tell. One thing I have noticed is that the litter from the over protective mom seems to be moving around the nest box a lot. This morning I went to check on them and 2 were up front on top of the hay (still in the nest box). I quickly put them back in the nest, but minutes later I could see them squirming behind the hay. They are only 6 days old so I'm wondering if this is normal. The other litter is still nestled in their nest and don't ever show themselves.


----------



## mystang89 (Mar 5, 2018)

Completely normal. I've had some litters who won't move from their cosey little corners for all the milk in the world and others who won't stay in one spot to save their lives lol. I  do still tend to worry about the litters who move around, especially that early but their isn't anything I can do about it and in all the litters I've reared I believe I've only lost maybe 2 kits to being squished.

I'm not sure were your from but mine start to be more active like that if it is warmer weather.....oh what I wouldn't give for warmer weather right now.


----------



## Tale of Tails Rabbitry (Mar 5, 2018)

I agree with @mustang89. Normal for some kindles, but far more common when it is warm, as in they are getting too warm being all together.


----------



## Suzy74 (Mar 5, 2018)

We are in NC and the daytime highs are around 50. They were out early this morning though (when it was about 32 degrees). Her nestbox does get direct sun during the day though (until the leaves come in), plus with her jumping in it all the time, they probably think it's always meal time 
I just worry they will come out at night as well when it is very cold.


----------



## Tale of Tails Rabbitry (Mar 5, 2018)

Typically, the kits do not leave the nesting box until their eyes open, unless they are uncomfortable, being anything between starving, too hot, or something in the box with them that is attacking them. Being dragged out of the box while trying to nurse and the mother is getting out is far more common. If the doe is still jumping in and out of the nesting box, it is likely that they are being dragged out.


----------



## Suzy74 (Mar 5, 2018)

She's a nut. She actually growled at me today. I didn't even know rabbits could growl!
They aren't actually getting out of the nesting box, they're just not down in the burrowed part. Kind of up front on the hay. I'll put them back in the burrow this evening before bed and hope they stay put overnight.


----------



## Tale of Tails Rabbitry (Mar 5, 2018)

They are probably being disturbed by the doe going into the nesting box, but some are just wanderers.

The doe sounds like a pretty typical protective mama rabbit to me. Growling I will allow, attacking me...not. Some mellow out more with each kindle, some stay the same, and a few get more aggressive, but not for long.


----------



## mystang89 (Mar 5, 2018)

Tale of Tails Rabbitry said:


> Typically, the kits do not leave the nesting box until their eyes open, unless they are uncomfortable, being anything between starving, too hot, or something in the box with them that is attacking them. Being dragged out of the box while trying to nurse and the mother is getting out is far more common. If the doe is still jumping in and out of the nesting box, it is likely that they are being dragged out.



I forgot about the mom dragging them out. Some of those kids just refuse to let go of that tit lol! That is something that is fairly common though.


----------

